# Petco dollar per gallon sale started today!



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

At least, here it did! They didn't have what I wanted in stock, so after work I have to go to another store. But they have a sign that lists the sizes on sale, and it's only 10, 20L, 20H, 40B, and 55. That's right! The sign says 40B on it!

(Now if I can find one in stock!)


----------



## Ichthyologuest (May 5, 2011)

Yep, I just called my petco here in Massachusetts and the sale is on up here too! thanks for the Head's up!


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Darn. We don't have a Petco around here.

Does Petsmart ever do a sale like this?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Fishly said:


> Darn. We don't have a Petco around here.
> 
> Does Petsmart ever do a sale like this?


Petsmart generally will price match the sale.


----------



## coil1002 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep just got me a 40 g breeder


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Petsmart generally will price match the sale.


How do I get them to do that?


----------



## kris66 (Jan 3, 2011)

oh cool! just checked my local store and they are having the same sale!! Going to get me a 20g to replace my son's little 10g! Hmmmm...maybe I'll start a RCS tank.


----------



## kris66 (Jan 3, 2011)

Fishly, call your local Petsmart and ask them first if they will honor a price match. Sometimes they won't.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I picked up a 29 gal for $29 today, so it must apply to this size also.

I actually went in there looking for a 15H, which they don't stock apparently.


----------



## DrGuppy (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up on the Petco dollar per gallon sale. They were running the sale starting today here in WI. Whatever state you reside, you need to ask Petco in your state if they are running the same sale.

When I called this A.M. they stated they had no 55 gallon tanks. Went over to the same store in the afternoon and ten 55 gallon tanks were just dropped off.

Ended up with the 40 gallon breeder tank. Checked out and they charged $5.45 sales tax. Asked them: "What's up with the tax?" "Oh, we charge tax on $109.00 prior to the sale of $40.00. Pretty slick I thought. I'll touch base with the accountant tomorrow to see if that is legal here in WI. Every where else you only pay tax on the final sale and not the before sale price. Yeah, yeah, I know...one shouldn't squawk when the price of the tank was so greatly reduced, however here in WI, I'm tired of paying all the taxes just to live here, let alone paying a before sales tax. :angryfire

At the price of $1.00 a gallon, which is reminiscent of 1970, I just may go back and buy a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

I take it this does not apply to fancy tanks like Fluval Edge, etc?


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

ncharlie said:


> I take it this does not apply to fancy tanks like Fluval Edge, etc?


not a chance that you're gonna get a fluval edge for 6 bucks =P


----------



## Chevelle (Jun 19, 2011)

Lol wish they had this on a public schedule so i could plan a large purchase. 


I just recently acquired room to set up atleast 10-15 aquariums.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Bahugo said:


> Petsmart generally will price match the sale.


In my experience petsmart will only pricematch identical items. As the aquariums are a different brand, they will not do it. I have tried at 3 locations. I have also contacted corporate and they direct me that it is not their policy to do so.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

DrGuppy said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on the Petco dollar per gallon sale. They were running the sale starting today here in WI. Whatever state you reside, you need to ask Petco in your state if they are running the same sale.
> 
> When I called this A.M. they stated they had no 55 gallon tanks. Went over to the same store in the afternoon and ten 55 gallon tanks were just dropped off.
> 
> ...


They did this to me in SD last year, as well.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

How do you get charged tax on a presale price???? You can't tax for what is not charged. First I have ever heard someone trying to do that before. 

The only way I can see this being applicable is if you have a gift certificate or an actual coupon that takes off the % of the sale as opposed to the sale being $1 per gallon (which should then be noted on the sales coupon as "after taxes")


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Must stay away from petco...must stay away from petco...must stay away from petco...must stay away from petco...must stay away from petco...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How long does the sale last?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Gatekeeper said:


> How do you get charged tax on a presale price???? You can't tax for what is not charged. First I have ever heard someone trying to do that before.
> 
> The only way I can see this being applicable is if you have a gift certificate or an actual coupon that takes off the % of the sale as opposed to the sale being $1 per gallon (which should then be noted on the sales coupon as "after taxes")


This is what I thought tooo. I wanted the 5 40b tanks they had, so I didn't want to miss out. so I lost a few bucks.... I always meant to call corporate to get that explained...


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, the taxing of a pre-sale price sounds fishy to me. I wonder if they are reporting the difference between regular price and sale price as a loss? I would contact corporate and/or your local representative and find out the legality. 

I have no need to buy a tank right now, else I'd test and see if they try to do this to me in NJ. Any NJ folks that can chime in?


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

The main reason why Petco does this is because they are hoping you buy filters, gravel, hood..ect... a 40 gallon breeder for 40.00 turns into 200-300 sale!


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

ktownhero said:


> Yeah, the taxing of a pre-sale price sounds fishy to me. I wonder if they are reporting the difference between regular price and sale price as a loss? I would contact corporate and/or your local representative and find out the legality.
> 
> I have no need to buy a tank right now, else I'd test and see if they try to do this to me in NJ. Any NJ folks that can chime in?


Im in NJ and I might swing by and see if they charge tax on the full price. I think its illegal. I have never purchased anything sale and had to pay tax on the full price!


----------



## coil1002 (Jun 18, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> How do you get charged tax on a presale price???? You can't tax for what is not charged. First I have ever heard someone trying to do that before.
> 
> The only way I can see this being applicable is if you have a gift certificate or an actual coupon that takes off the % of the sale as opposed to the sale being $1 per gallon (which should then be noted on the sales coupon as "after taxes")


that's what they do they charge the full price and then discount the total after tax as a pet perks discount.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

coil1002 said:


> that's what they do they charge the full price and then discount the total after tax as a pet perks discount.


What is the motivation behind that though? Does that enable them to write off the discount as a loss on their taxes or something?


----------



## DrGuppy (Apr 24, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> How long does the sale last?


In WI, until mid July. Get there early for best selection of tank availability.


----------



## DrGuppy (Apr 24, 2011)

ktownhero said:


> What is the motivation behind that though? Does that enable them to write off the discount as a loss on their taxes or something?


That's very good question. Does anyone know ???

After that, I'll leave the rest of my questions revolving around aquariums and its inhabitants.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow you paid 5.70 in tax on $109?!? lucky, thats like 5% tax... it's 10% tax here in the bay area...

anyhow, this happened when I got my iphone, I got charged tax as if the phone cost 700 instead of the 300 I paid for the phone, they said that they have to do that because the phone is subsidized by a 3rd party, so the real value is still 700 so I still had to pay taxes on $700


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

I was at petco today and no sale in sight...Michigan

sad sox


----------



## imdanny (Feb 23, 2009)

OverStocked said:


> They did this to me in SD last year, as well.



i bought one last year and tax was about 5 dollars here in CA


if they were to charge me the 9.5 percent tax on the regular price, it wouldve come out to be around 10 dollars.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

still a huge savings with the full tax!


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Do they ever stock 75/90 gallon tanks?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Rainer said:


> Do they ever stock 75/90 gallon tanks?


They may but nit for this deal. 55 is the biggest it Goes.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just picked up a 20gal long today. Not sure where or what I will do with it. I just can't pass up a deal and I for some reason never see 20 gal longs used.

Sales going on in Carson city NV. But it's the first time I have seen it here.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

When does it end?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

i remember about 2-3 years ago, they did the $1/gal for tanks up to 55, and $2/gal for any above, still quite a deal


----------



## Chazlightning (Jun 17, 2011)

I was there today, it ends the 21st of July.

Picked this 40g breeder up today. Not bad.









Now I just need a plan for it.....


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

My Petco ends 7/16. Bought a 20H just for the heck of it.


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

Grabbed a 40g breeder today. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

IMO the sales tax thing is an order of operations problem at best. Sales tax might be charged on the total purchase rightfully in some cases (for instance, a dollar off coupon) but I don't feel it should apply here. I have worked enough retail to notice that sales tax is usually calculated when you hit the total button on the cash register. So if they hit it before/after the discount, that difference will come into play. 

As far as I know, from a legal standpoint (BTW I'm and accountant, not a lawyer or a sales tax specialist, so I am just speculating) they only have to remit sales tax on their gross sales before the tax. So any additional sales tax they charge is not remitted to the taxing authorities.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

I went online and chatted with a customer service representative from the Petco site. Here's a copy (I didn't edit any of this except what's in red):

*Thank you for choosing PETCO! One of our representatives will be with you shortly.*
*You are now chatting with Reece.*
*Reece: *Hello! I am a PETCO Customer Relations Representative. May I know who I'm chatting with?
*You: *Hey, I've heard about a dollar-per-gallon sale. Is it going on right now? How long will it last?
*Reece: *Good day!
*Reece: *May I know how did you learn of this promotion? Where did you hear about it?
*You: *I heard of it on a fish forum.
*You: *I can give you the link if you like.
*Reece: *No, it's alright. Thank you.
*Reece: *I apologize but we do not have an update yet when would be the next promotion for the dollar per gallon sale. It's not going on right now.
*You: *Are you sure? The forum said it started two days ago (June 26). I don't have a PetCo near me, so I haven't been able to check for myself.
*Reece: *I understand. May I know where did the forum was conducted?
*You: *Here's the link: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...xOSZDw&usg=AFQjCNF4JMkGk4cma5WurF0vE-0E_Oq41A
*Reece: *Thanks. Let me pull this up.
*Reece: *Okay. May I have your zip code so I could locate your nearest PETCO store and provide you their contact information?
*You: *My zip is -----.
*Reece: *Thanks. Let me pull this up.
*Reece: *Sorry, there are no matching PETCO stores within 50 miles of the area you selected. 
*Reece: *How about the zip code next to your area?
*You: *Try -----.
*Reece: *Thanks. Let me check on that.
*Reece: *I'm sorry but there is still no nearby local PETCO store in this area. The dollar per gallon sale promotion is only valid at local PETCO stores.
*You: *Alright. Thank you for your help. Goodbye.
*Reece: *You're welcome. Do you need other supplies for your pets? Like foods maybe?
*You: *Nope, just aquariums.
*Reece: *What type of aquarium are you looking for?
*You: *I'm looking for two 20g tanks, one 40g breeder or 50g tank, and maybe twelve 10g tanks.
*You: *You can see why I'm hoping for a sale.
*Reece: *Alright. Are you planning to purchase them online to avail of our sale prices and promotions?
*You: *Could you rephrase that, please? 
*I thought avail was a typo. Turns out it means "take advantage of" or something like that.
*Reece: *Sure. Will you be ordering these items you need online to avail of our sale prices and promotions?
*You: *I won't if the shipping price negates the savings from the sale.
*Reece: *We do have free shipping promotion for tanks you can avail right now.
*You: *Does that sale include bare tanks without lights or stands?
*Reece: *Yes. We do have a variety of tank combos or kits online you could choose from.
*You: *Does the dollar per gallon sale apply to kits or combos?
*Reece: *I apologize but I'm not aware of that information since it's an in store promotion. I would recommend that you contact or visit your local PETCO to verify on this.
*You: *That might be difficult...
*Reece: *Yes, you're right. 
*You: *I don't really have a local PETCO
*Reece: *There is no local PETCO store near your area.
*You: *There doesn't seem to be, no.
*Reece: *I understand. How about getting the tank you need online instead?
*You: *I need 15 tanks. I don't think I want to go that route without a serious discount.
*Reece: *Thank you for waiting. I'll be with you in just a moment.
*Reece: *I can make a 10% discount on you if you will order right now.
*You: *Do you sell bare tanks (no lights, no filters, no stands; I.E. not a kit) online?
*Reece: *I'm sorry for the delay. I'll be right with you.
*Reece: *Yes, we do have a 20 gal tank with no accessories except for the lighting fixture where the bulb is not included.
*You: *Is it less than $30?
*Reece: *No, they costs $100 above.
*You: *No, thanks. I won't have any money left to buy fish if my tanks are $5+ per gallon.
*Reece: *Is there anything else I can help you with today?
*You: *No, I don't think so. Thanks again. Goodbye.



So, I guess the current DPG sale is unofficial. 

Do I have to bring an ad from Petco for PetSmart to honor a price match? I am totally willing to drop $200 on 15 tanks. Great way to start a fish room.


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

Fishly : Well that is strange if you ask me. Everyone else on this thread has said that this is going on but according to their corporate (or whoever you were able to get a hold of) they have no clue about the sale???? 

Im sorry, but that, combined with the sales tax issue we have been commenting on, shows me that there is a huge disconnect between central management and the retail outlets themselves as to what company policy really is.

The sale is a great deal. I just hope I never need to deal with PETCO customer service.

Thanks for sharing fishly.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Here in the central valley (CA) the sale is only lasting 3 weeks!

Oooo the temptations...


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

dubvstudent said:


> I just hope I never need to deal with PETCO customer service.


I always try to be polite to customer service, but the combination of lots of typos and a word I didn't know made for a weird experience. More amusing than irritating, though. I can just imagine a poor English Lit major having to chat with people who are too lazy to search the site themselves or angry because something isn't working for them. 

Now that gets me thinking... I wonder what it's like to work in customer service. Might be a good job, if you don't mind talking to angry or confused people all the time. Kind of like a mix between a psychologist and traffic control.


----------



## dysorder (Oct 9, 2008)

I just got back from my local PetCo. It is not actually a dollar a gallon sale. If you have their petco rewards card, you get a discount on the price of the tank. I think the 40G Breeder tank had a regular price of $109, they gave me $69 off because I had my Petco card, making it $40 plus tax. I drove to petsmart down the street and they said they won't match, because it's a reward card discount offer.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

dysorder said:


> I just got back from my local PetCo. It is not actually a dollar a gallon sale. If you have their petco rewards card, you get a discount on the price of the tank. I think the 40G Breeder tank had a regular price of $109, they gave me $69 off because I had my Petco card, making it $40 plus tax. I drove to petsmart down the street and they said they won't match, because it's a reward card discount offer.


How does that make it NOT a dollar per gallon sale. All of the tanks on sale are on sale for the price of 1 dollar per gallon plus tax.... Just because you have to use a petco rewards card does not make it not a sale...


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

dysorder said:


> I just got back from my local PetCo. *It is not actually a dollar a gallon sale.* If you have their petco rewards card, you get a discount on the price of the tank. I think the *40G Breeder* tank had a regular price of $109, they gave me $69 off because I had my Petco card, making it *$40 plus tax*. I drove to petsmart down the street and they said they won't match, because it's a reward card discount offer.


:iamwithst

:icon_lol:


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Me thinks some of you are getting hmmm...messed with. The sale requires no card or anything.


----------



## dysorder (Oct 9, 2008)

OverStocked said:


> How does that make it NOT a dollar per gallon sale. All of the tanks on sale are on sale for the price of 1 dollar per gallon plus tax.... Just because you have to use a petco rewards card does not make it not a sale...


I asked what happened if I didn't have my petco card on me, they told me I'd have to send in my application thing, and have to wait 5-7 days for my card to be active. So you can't just walk in and get a tank for a dollar a gallon if you don't have the card. 

The clerk asked me, "do you have your petco card, it will knock 60 whatever dollars off the price?"


----------



## mr_bob (Jun 26, 2011)

this is their sign for an one who wants to see it.


----------



## JoeGREEEN (Jun 28, 2011)

HI everyone I'm new to this forum.
But, like some of you I have been waiting for this sale so I can buy growout/breeding tanks to complete my small 11' x12' fish room. 

well heres the Aqueon pdf. with the EXACT dimensions of thier aquariums, with empty and full wieghts listed.--->http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/012/23821.pdf

For those of you who paid full tax on the 40B, its nice to know that the 40B is really around 46 to 47 gallons. 

SO...... @ $46 its still under $1 per gallon everybody!

looking forward to more TPT discussions & knowledge
CHEERS!
JOE


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Pay the extra tax. It is still a great deal. The our government needs all the help they can get right now.


----------



## advanaw11 (Jun 22, 2011)

ncharlie said:


> I take it this does not apply to fancy tanks like Fluval Edge, etc?


my local petco has the fluval edge on sale for $109


----------



## kineticcomfort (May 13, 2011)

I go an a member of the ACLC and we meet at That Pet Place's retail store for out meetings,, good for the selection bad because I usually spend at least $150+ a trip as its 2 hours away and I just can help myself with all the awesome products and amazing fish and plant selection...

anyway they have a sale at least once a year for dollar a gallon up to 75gal and I believe they charge $1.25 per gallon up to 125 gallon tanks... next time its a 125 for sure!!! anyway if your waiting for some deals to setup some tanks a nice room with a bunch of 75 gals would be awesome if ur within driving distance..


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

would be nice to get a 125 for 1.25 a gallon


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

just purchased a 40G breeder in NJ. $42.80


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

Wish there was petco in canada 

I'd pick up a few extras for down the road..


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

Any idea when will TPP be having this sale?


kineticcomfort said:


> I go an a member of the ACLC and we meet at That Pet Place's retail store for out meetings,, good for the selection bad because I usually spend at least $150+ a trip as its 2 hours away and I just can help myself with all the awesome products and amazing fish and plant selection...
> 
> anyway they have a sale at least once a year for dollar a gallon up to 75gal and I believe they charge $1.25 per gallon up to 125 gallon tanks... next time its a 125 for sure!!! anyway if your waiting for some deals to setup some tanks a nice room with a bunch of 75 gals would be awesome if ur within driving distance..


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

Picking up a 40B tomorrow and maybe a 20L.


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

They didn't charge me the extra tax  If you don't have a rewards card just sign up for one in the store at the time of purchase. There is no waiting period before it is active. If your card really doesn't work immediately they will scan their in store card to get you the discount regardless.


----------



## AtlPlants (May 19, 2011)

I bought (3) 40B tanks at my local Petco. I was charged tax on the full price of the tanks. A quick look at the receipt reveals the reason. According to the receipt, the discount resulted from a manufacturer's coupon. In the state of Georgia, you are required to pay sales tax on the amount discounted by a manufacturer's coupon (as opposed to a store coupon). This happens on groceries when using coupons as well (just far less noticeable since it is typically a relatively small discount off the total, in contrast to this scenario where the discount is almost two thirds of the original price).

What I don't know is whether it is correct for them to classify this as a "manufacturer's coupon" when they ring it up. I'm guessing, based on that being on the receipt, that Aqueon is subsidizing the discount, rather than it actually being a store sale price per se. However, that would be weird since it requires a PALS membership.

Oh, someone mentioned that they were told they couldn't get the discount if they didn't have their PALS card with them. In the stores in my area, you can just use your phone number to attach the transaction to your PALS membership. And if you don't have one, they'll just give you the application to fill out, and go ahead and use the new card right there on the spot.


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

Went to Petco today to buy a 40B and a 20L 


Store was completely out of 40B's. Had plenty of 20L's and 20H's. 
Im going to go to another store Sunday to see about getting a 40B. 
If they dont have one then im going to wait until Wednesday when the first
store i made a visit too will be getting another truck load of aquariums in.


----------



## llamas (Jul 5, 2010)

ElectricBlue said:


> Went to Petco today to buy a 40B and a 20L
> 
> 
> Store was completely out of 40B's. Had plenty of 20L's and 20H's.
> ...


Maybe you can ask for a rain check?


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

llamas said:


> Maybe you can ask for a rain check?


This should work if the other store is out as well. They will honor the discount till they get more in.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I got my 20L at PetSmart for $20. They had no problem price matching Petco.

Now I wish I had the spare bux for a 40B as a high speed plant grow out tank with max CO2 & light.


----------



## AtlPlants (May 19, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> I got my 20L at PetSmart for $20. They had no problem price matching Petco.
> 
> Now I wish I had the spare bux for a 40B as a high speed plant grow out tank with max CO2 & light.


Doesn't PetSmart sell all of their tanks with top and light included? If so, how did that work out, did they just separate them for doing the price match? Or on smaller tanks do they sale bare tanks?

I'm wondering about all this because I've been trying to come up with a way to make the glass top for a 40B not hurt quite as much. These tops are inordinately expensive, at around $40-50 (the same or slightly more than I paid for the tanks themselves).

The best scheme I've come up with so far is to buy perfecto/marineland tops for 125g tanks, as one set of those will cover two 40B tanks and fit pretty well (i checked with lids from my 125, and they are just barely long enough, but will work). $52.49 for a perfecto 125g lid set that will cover a pair of 40B tanks is a lot better than $40-$50 a piece for "true" 40B lids from aqueon. I guess it all comes down to which lids are more common, because the aqueon lids for a 50 or 65 with the same footprint are available for around $22 a piece, but of course won't work since those tanks have a center brace.

Anyway, sorry for the rambling, just wondering if anyone else has come up with any good solutions for this...


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

llamas said:


> Maybe you can ask for a rain check?





ReluctantHippy said:


> This should work if the other store is out as well. They will honor the discount till they get more in.




I will definitely ask


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow this is great. Looking for a 75 gallon tank and stand. I assume the stands are full price right?

Sneaky on the tax thing. Every state has it's own laws on that it seems. I know here in CA when you buy a discounted cell phone as part of a service plan you have to pay sales tax on the full retail price. This was because uncle sam was loosing money on those deals.

Who knows Petco may be subsidsing their sales price by overcharging the sales tax. BTW here in CA sales tax just when down 1% :icon_roll


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

My Petsmart sells some bare tanks. 10, 20L, and our 40B used to be sold without tops. Now only some 10s and all 20L are sold bare. Occasionally a top will be damaged or missing (esp. on smaller bowfronts ) and we'll sell them discounted as is. 

I've sent folks to Tap Plastics to see about making tops for odd sized or expensive tanks.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

magicmagni said:


> Wow this is great. Looking for a 75 gallon tank and stand. I assume the stands are full price right?


FYI I think the sale only goes to up to 55g ?

Petsmart sells a 60g and a 56g with top and stand. When those go on sale they are a good deal IMHO.


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, and from what i can remember, they use to not have the 55g tanks in on the deal. 
I remember the 40s being the cut off. 

But 55g is the limit for the sale. No 75g tanks are in on the deal.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

AtlPlants said:


> Doesn't PetSmart sell all of their tanks with top and light included? If so, how did that work out, did they just separate them for doing the price match? Or on smaller tanks do they sale bare tanks?


They have bare tanks for sale at all the petsmarts around here.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

ElectricBlue said:


> Yeah, and from what i can remember, they use to not have the 55g tanks in on the deal.
> I remember the 40s being the cut off.
> 
> But 55g is the limit for the sale. No 75g tanks are in on the deal.


that's too bad. Current have a 55 gallon with a busted top brace. 55 gallon tanks are just so narrow.


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

cool!!! thank for the post...there a petco near my house... guess i ll go check it out noww


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

kris66 said:


> Fishly, call your local Petsmart and ask them first if they will honor a price match. Sometimes they won't.


 lol


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

Ive got dibs on a 40B at 2 stores.


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

Sitting in a petco parking lot as I type this.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

hey guys, i've been reading this thread. Whats up with the 40B?? I see that almost all of you getting the 40B... why not 55G? the bigger the cheapest right?

-btw dont fish usually breed in a 10gal? 40 is too big? Sorry im new on big tanks.


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

The 55s obtain a (sorry) retarded set of tank dimensions. Tall and very narrow. So comimg up with a decent aqua scape can be tricky and for me, very frustrating. The dimensions of a 40b are nearly perfect for its size and a killer aqua scape.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

tempted to replace my 10 in the office with a 20l...



ElectricBlue said:


> The 55s obtain a (sorry) retarded set of tank dimensions. Tall and very narrow. So comimg up with a decent aqua scape can be tricky and for me, very frustrating. The dimensions of a 40b are nearly perfect for its size and a killer aqua scape.





sayurasem said:


> hey guys, i've been reading this thread. Whats up with the 40B?? I see that almost all of you getting the 40B... why not 55G? the bigger the cheapest right?


the 55's dimensions arent very suitable... the extra depth front to back with the 40b is very much an improvement over the meager depth of the 55. it makes planting easier and more attractive as well.


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

Well i had dibs on a 40B at 2 different Petco's. 

Last week both told me they would be getting more in on Wednesday. 
Well neither of the 2 stores received aquariums over night. 
I called a 3rd store about an hour and a half away, they had 4 in stock. 


I bought 1, should have bought all 4. 
Wanted to buy 4 20Ls and 4 20Hs as well. 

Was a little heated at the time, wanted to get back home. 
Left the house around 7am, I just walked in, its a little after 1pm.


----------



## Po0gs (Dec 19, 2008)

Wait, this is a dumb question, I know, but I am going to ask, when you guys buy these, is it tank only or does it come with top and light?


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

Not a dumb question. 

But the sale is just for the tanks. Tops and lights are not included.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

ElectricBlue said:


> Not a dumb question.
> 
> But the sale is just for the tanks. Tops and lights are not included.


...Which is fine for most of us, since we often don't run without lids and stock lights are garbage anyway


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep, you got it. 


But for those of us with furry pets, the tops are handy.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Took everything I had not to buy a 20L when I stopped in yesterday. Realized I have zero need for one.


----------



## Po0gs (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have a 15 gallon ("long") set up and might be looking to upgrade, so this got me thinking! If I did upgrade, I would upgrade the works (light, heater, filter).


----------



## Po0gs (Dec 19, 2008)

GitMoe said:


> Took everything I had not to buy a 20L when I stopped in yesterday. Realized I have zero need for one.


Hey, not trying to hijack any thread here, but was wondering if there were any "amazing" or "epic" fish shops in philly? Thanks!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Po0gs said:


> Hey, not trying to hijack any thread here, but was wondering if there were any "amazing" or "epic" fish shops in philly? Thanks!


Here's our local Philly conversation about the best and the worst shops around...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pennsylvania/128016-philly-area-fish-stores.html


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

called like 6 petcos to get a 55 gallon... thank god the 6th one had 3... but by the time i got there there was 1 left... anywayz for new york the sales tax is on the sales price... 55 dollars... 59 after tax...  might go there tommorow and pick up 2 of there 40g breeder tanks


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd love to get a 40B too, but the 20L I got is just sitting around on its end collecting dust for now.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

bringing my collection up to 8 tanks... think imma take my 2 2.5 and my 3 5.5 and upgrade them to 10s...


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

Decent upgrades


----------



## ElectricBlue (Jun 29, 2011)

yellowsno said:


> called like 6 petcos to get a 55 gallon... thank god the 6th one had 3... but by the time i got there there was 1 left... anywayz for new york the sales tax is on the sales price... 55 dollars... 59 after tax...  might go there tommorow and pick up 2 of there 40g breeder tanks



I would pick up the 2 your thinking of if i were you.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn you for posting this. I now have a 55 gallon in the backseat of our SUV that I have to somehow explain to my wife just how it got there.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

demonr6 said:


> Damn you for posting this. I now have a 55 gallon in the backseat of our SUV that I have to somehow explain to my wife just how it got there.


I always tell my wife, I found it at the side of the street...
If she believes it or not, it always finds a space in the house lol


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

demonr6 said:


> Damn you for posting this. I now have a 55 gallon in the backseat of our SUV that I have to somehow explain to my wife just how it got there.





nalu86 said:


> I always tell my wife, I found it at the side of the street...
> If she believes it or not, it always finds a space in the house lol


leave in the truck till she goes to sleep. cover it with mud inside and out and leave it in the garage. next time she see's it just say its been in there for as long as you can remember, and thank her for reminding you about it as you've been wanting to set up another tank


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

The technical issues being A. We carpool in to work and 2. this is a new house and we moved in to it so the chances of a mysterious mud covered tank appearing from thin air is a no-go. LOL Fell ot of the back of a truck and I picked it up was considered but there was this issue with how did I accomplish that..


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

demonr6 said:


> The technical issues being A. We carpool in to work and 2. this is a new house and we moved in to it so the chances of a mysterious mud covered tank appearing from thin air is a no-go. LOL Fell ot of the back of a truck and I picked it up was considered but there was this issue with how did I accomplish that..


it landed on a pile of chickens


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Just tell her you bought another a tank and she can move out if she doesn't like it. lol. That's how I explain things to my wife. Which is how I ended up taking over our storage room with 5 tanks. I'll be getting another 2 20L tanks from this sale.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Scapegoat! Thanks for the free tank.. and I really appreciate you dropping it off at my work to boot! You are the man! 

[CTRL & COPY]


----------



## dysorder (Oct 9, 2008)

My wife actually suggested to me that that 40B that appeared in our storage room needed to get setup in the laundry room on top of some old kitchen cabinets. Just need to level them and I'll be good to go.


----------



## Po0gs (Dec 19, 2008)

Picked up a 29. Gonna be a nice upgrade from my 15


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Is the sale still going on?


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

I just called our local Petco and they said the sale continues another 5 days or so. It's an in-store promotion and, since I didn't see it online, I thought we didn't have one happening.

But now I know. Now I can plot and scheme...............what to tell my husband? 

sox


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone happen to see 38 gallons for sale there? Mine needs to be resealed soon but I would rather get a new tank and save myself some time.


----------



## kered (Jan 17, 2011)

^no unfortunately the sale is only for 10, 20h, 20l, 29, 40, and 55 gallon tanks


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

Darn, well thanks for letting me know.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

did the sale already end>?

I cant seem to find the ending date.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think so. it only last a short time. you can call your local petco and ask.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

Church said:


> At least, here it did! They didn't have what I wanted in stock, so after work I have to go to another store. But they have a sign that lists the sizes on sale, and it's only 10, 20L, 20H, 40B, and 55. That's right! The sign says 40B on it!
> 
> (Now if I can find one in stock!)


 
They give it away if they don't it in stock !!!!:hihi::icon_twis

There ought to be a law ... but that would go against my principals.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

That sale ended on the 15th of July, says on the website and flyer when it was going on.


----------

